# Ich habe etwas zu verschenken...



## zymnokxx (29. Januar 2016)

Hier nun endlich der Verschenken-Thread im Frankenland, Oberpfalz, Niederbayern Forum. Wie in den anderen Lokalforen auch:

Sammelthread für alle, die ihre Karma-Punkte aufbessern wollen, die tägliche Gute Tat vollbringen wollen oder einfach nur mal Ordnung machen müssen! 

*Der GESCHENKE-Thread!*

Alles für *umme, für lau, umssonnst und gratis*!  Auch Porto, Umkosten oder anderes haben hier nichts verloren!

Die Regeln:

1. Alles ist gratis. Kein Porto, keine Kosten, Aufwände, Umstände.
2. Der Erste erhält den Zuschlag.
3. Keine Garantie, keine Gewährleistung, kein Zurückfordern. Geschenkt ist geschenkt!
4. Kein Schrott! Es muss funktionieren und ein Fahrradteil/Zubehör sein.
5. Kein wiederholten Posts des selben Geschenks
6. Freundlich sein!

Bitte schön!


----------



## zymnokxx (29. Januar 2016)

Hörnchen NoName für Stadtrad etc...
*WEG*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (29. Januar 2016)

Vorbau Tioga. Schwer, stabil, unkaputtbar und kurz. Lenkerklemmung 25,4,
abzuholen in Würzburg
*WEG*


----------



## zymnokxx (24. Juni 2016)

Hab mal wieder was:
-Standpumpe pumpt noch, aber Nanometer macht was er will. 
-Deuterrucksack Speed Lite 20 (Reißverschluss vom großen Fach defekt!) Sonst OK.

Abzuholen in Würzburg. Meine anderen Sachen wären auch noch da.....


----------



## Florian (25. Juni 2016)

Sattelklemme Hope, 31,8mm minimale Montagespuren. abzuholen in Lauf!


----------



## zymnokxx (26. Juni 2016)

Rucksack und Pumpe sind weg....


----------



## IRONMANq (14. September 2016)

ich kapere hier mal.

Suche Klickpedale mit Shimano System.

Zustand: gebraucht funktionsfähig.
Einsatz: Stadtrad.

muss nicht kostenlos sein. Nur am besten in Erlangen und günstig. Vielleicht liegt bei jemanden noch was im Keller


----------



## zymnokxx (15. September 2016)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> ich kapere hier mal.
> 
> Suche Klickpedale mit Shimano System.
> 
> ...


ja hab noch welche... sind allerdings in WÜ schreib mir ne PN


----------



## IRONMANq (25. September 2016)

https://www.amazon.de/Bikeline-Cycline-MountainBikeGuide-Frankenwald-wetterfest/dp/3850001024

Neuwertig
Kann in Erlangen abgeholt werden


----------



## zymnokxx (4. November 2016)

1 1/8 Steuersatz. Kann nicht garantieren, dass er vollständig ist. Marke unbekannt. Abzuholen in Würzburg

*WEG*


----------



## zymnokxx (4. November 2016)

Alle meine Sachen sind nun in neuen Händen...
Mal was anderes: Hat jemand 1 1/8-Spacer-Ringe für die Gabel abzugeben? Wenn jemand was rumliegen hat und in WÜ wohnt bitte kurz melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (25. Mai 2017)

Kettenblätter für 9fach - noch Fahrbar 4-Arm


----------



## zymnokxx (11. Dezember 2017)

Hat jemand in Würzburg einen Karton, in den ein Rahmen reinpasst, zu verschenken? Ansonsten klapper ich mal die Händler vor Ort ab.


----------



## zymnokxx (31. Januar 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Hat jemand in Würzburg einen Karton, in den ein Rahmen reinpasst, zu verschenken? Ansonsten klapper ich mal die Händler vor Ort ab.


Wieder / noch aktuell... Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand was hat.


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Februar 2018)

HAC4 zu verschenken. Bin mir nicht sicher ob alles dabei ist. Abzuholen in ER


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. März 2018)

*Edit 27.04.2018: Ist weg!*

Satz Bremsbeläge für BR-M755 - müssten der Nummer nach Original-Shimano sein - sind aber schon etwas älter:





Noch ne Frage: Wie ist das hier gedacht - weil lokales Forum nur oder bevorzugt zum Abholen vor Ort? Gut, die Dinger kann ich auch für lau in einen Briefumschlag stecken und verschicken ...

Gruß Brezensalzer


----------



## zymnokxx (28. März 2018)

hab eine 140mm Magura-Julie Bremsscheibe abzugeben. Abholung in Würzburg (Sanderau). Fürs Foto bin ich zu faul. Funktioniert natürlich noch, ist aber relativ schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (15. November 2019)

Heute mal ein Gesuch: Brauche in Würzburg eine 160mm-Centerlock-Scheibe fürs Stadtrad oder einen IS-->PM-Adapter hinten 160mm auf 180mm hat jemand was in der Grabbelkiste?


----------



## zymnokxx (16. November 2019)

Habe einen größeren Karton, in dem ein Hardtail-Rahmen drin war (Ursprünglich ein TV). Braucht den jemand?, ansonsten wandert er morgen Mittag in die Tonne


----------



## zymnokxx (10. Dezember 2019)

Mal wieder ein Gesuch: Ich brauche ein 26''-Hinterrad für Felgenbremse, mit klassischem Schnellspanner. Hat jemand was in Würzburg günstig?


----------



## AnAx (20. Mai 2020)

Ich habe zwei Planet-X Sättel mit Titanstreben zu verschenken. Die Rails sind leider verbogen, evtl. kann ja trotzdem noch jemand etwas damit anfangen ?


----------



## zymnokxx (20. Mai 2020)

AnAx schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Planet-X Sättel mit Titanstreben zu verschenken. Die Rails sind leider verbogen, evtl. kann ja trotzdem noch jemand etwas damit anfangen ?


Könnte einen gut fürs Stadtrand gebrauchen. Wo kann man die Abholen?


----------



## AnAx (20. Mai 2020)

Hast du eigentlich ein Hinterrad gefunden?

Ich wohne in Nürnberg. Morgen treffe ich Freunde aus Gerolzhofen, da könnte ich die Sachen deponieren...also, vorbehaltlich deren Einverständnis, kannst du es dann dort abholen?


----------



## zymnokxx (20. Mai 2020)

AnAx schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich ein Hinterrad gefunden?
> 
> Ich wohne in Nürnberg. Morgen treffe ich Freunde aus Gerolzhofen, da könnte ich die Sachen deponieren...also, vorbehaltlich deren Einverständnis, kannst du es dann dort abholen?


Schreibe Dir mal PN....


----------



## AnAx (23. Mai 2020)

Gone with the wind... ?

Weiteres zu verschenken:

Satori Feder-Sattelstütze, 27,2mm Durchmesser
Puch Elegance Rahmenset inkl. Sachs Torpedo 3-Gang HR-Nabe. Wenn ich den Schalter finde, gibt’s den auch dazu, allerdings hab ich gerade keinen Schimmer wo der sein kann ?
Lenker-gewindevorbau-Kombi in schönem Kettler-grün ?
Sachs Huret Schaltungsset, Daumies, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk


----------



## AnAx (25. Mai 2020)

Hab noch mehr im Keller gefunden, vorerst ohne Bild (hatte das Telefon heute nicht mit ?):

Pletscher Gepäckträger Athlete System
Sattelstütze GUB (China) 31,6x360mm (reserviert für @zymnokxx )
Rahmen Trek 990 in 53cm, leider hat das Sitzrohr einen starken Knick von der Befestigung eines Kindersitzes. Bilder hier


----------



## zymnokxx (25. Mai 2020)

An der GUB hab ich Interesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Mai 2020)

Da ich seit einem Jahr ausschließlich Yufik fahre, sind einige "Standard"-Felgenbaender, 26", zu verschenken

2 Stück
Grün, Breite für Sunringle mulefut SL80 V1
gebraucht

2 Stück
Rot transparent für DT BR 2250/710
gebraucht

3 Stück
Blau, Breite 65mm
neu

Außerdem Speichensticks Reflektoren.
gebraucht 
Haben einen extremen Luftwiderstand.
Eigentlich nur für Stadtrad zu gebrauchen.
Ziemlich viele (mehr als in dem Karton), ich meine es reicht für vier Laufräder


----------



## Dirty-old-man (3. Juni 2020)

Zu verschenken aus einem Gewinnspiel.
Für Niederbayern, Oberpfälzer und ...... na gut auch für Franken ???,  ohne Kosten.
Ungeöffnet und unbenutzt.
Bitte Gefahrenhinweise lesen und verstehen.


----------



## zymnokxx (18. Januar 2021)

Braucht jemand einen 26'' LRS für Felgenbremse? 






Ist auch im Bikemarkt drin. Gerne gebe ich ihn hier aber auf bei Abholung in Würzburg kostenlos ab. Reifen habe ich auch noch.


----------



## zymnokxx (5. November 2021)

Und nun eine Hope-Bremsleitung. Leider nur ca.65cm kurz. War an einer Hope Mono Mini. Weiß nicht, ob sie auch an andere Hope Bremsen passt:


----------



## zymnokxx (21. Dezember 2021)

Hab noch einen fahrbaren Heavy Tools Stahlaufen abzugeben... Funktioniert soweit alles, aber dennoch sollte da Arbeit reingesteckt werden. Steht in Würzburg. Versand nur bedingt möglich:



Gabel/Vorbau sind tatsächlich so komisch ausgeblichen!

_VERSCHENKT und ABGEHOLT_


----------



## nightwolf (21. Dezember 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> (...) Gabel/Vorbau sind tatsächlich so komisch ausgeblichen!


Normal - bei Rot ☝️ 

Ist noch 1", oder?? Sieht nach fruehe 90er aus.


----------



## zymnokxx (21. Dezember 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Normal - bei Rot ☝️
> 
> Ist noch 1", oder?? Sieht nach fruehe 90er aus.


Ja müsste 1" sein....
Kannst es Dir abholen und genauer untersuchen


----------



## nightwolf (21. Dezember 2021)

Ja nee hab schon genug refurbishete 90er Bikes im Einsatz 🤣 
Bei 1 1/8" = Option auf neue Gabel fuer Disc haette ich es aber vll trotzdem getan 😄 

_Es freut sich sicher jemand, der auf Felgenbremse bleiben will / kann_ 👍


----------

